
Trump Surprises G20 with Huawei Concession: U.S. Companies Can Sell to Huawei - quakeguy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidphelan/2019/06/29/trump-surprises-g20-with-huawei-concession-u-s-companies-can-sell-to-huawei/#3fcc28ed1e21
======
verdverm
I'm not so surprised by this, let American companies sell but not buy.

------
foobarbazetc
nAtIoNaL sEcuRiTy

